# pfs v pest



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Took this one today, using a homemade shooter, 1745, and a superpouch with 9.5 mm steel, thanks for looking.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! That fellow looks like a fine meal in waiting ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Great shot placement. Must have dropped like a rock.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweet shooting GHT. Long live the red squirrel!! You are their champion now, lol. Good eats man.
Be well,
SF


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice frame, nice kill. Enjoy the meal.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice shooting man! That looks like 1745 in singles...i can't believe this can kill a squirrel!!! I have hesitated to hunt doves with the same, thinking it doesnt have enough power


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for your comments guys,
Flipgun, it did indeed drop like a rock, it was aware of my presence and was making a hasty retreat, I let the first shot go which missed by a whisker and caused him to pause for a split second and hunker down on the bough, I kept my eye on him and second shot was on the money, was a pure instinctive shot, I normally just use stones as hunting ammo, but only had 9.5mm steel in my pocket that day and was confident I would take it with a head shot.
Kenyaslinger, I hunt at very close range only, and have found single 1745 when maxed out at full draw, to be plenty able to take small game like rabbit, squirrels etc, and it is by far my preferred set up combined with a stone/pebble about 7grams in weight, but I must state again I stalk to within very close distance before I take the shot, and am unable to comment on or recommend its performance on distances outside my experience.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

GHT said:


> Thanks for your comments guys,
> Flipgun, it did indeed drop like a rock, it was aware of my presence and was making a hasty retreat, I let the first shot go which missed by a whisker and caused him to pause for a split second and hunker down on the bough, I kept my eye on him and second shot was on the money, was a pure instinctive shot, I normally just use stones as hunting ammo, but only had 9.5mm steel in my pocket that day and was confident I would take it with a head shot.
> Kenyaslinger, I hunt at very close range only, and have found single 1745 when maxed out at full draw, to be plenty able to take small game like rabbit, squirrels etc, and it is by far my preferred set up combined with a stone/pebble about 7grams in weight, but I must state again I stalk to within very close distance before I take the shot, and am unable to comment on or recommend its performance on distances outside my experience.


Thanks man...this an eye opener to me! After seeing this, i set up single 1745 OTT, and tested it with 12 grams lead ball. I was surprised that fully maxed out, it delivers a huge punch at 10m! Am sure iy would do very well with 7-8 grams.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice one kenyaslinger.


----------



## romanista77 (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice work!

I was planning on making a PFS for hunting.

I have 1845 bands. I was hoping to keep them short (5" and single).

Glad to see it works. 
Was thinking of using 5/8" marbles though.


----------

